# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet



## Foxclassics (Mar 24, 2019)

The first bicycle swap meet for 2019 will be this Saturday 30 March. A flyer is in the works. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 24, 2019)

Foxclassics said:


> The first bicycle swap meet for 2019 will be this Saturday 30 March. A flyer is in the works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



The swap meet will be at Links and Kinks bike shop in Fairborn Ohio. Hope to get a good crowd for the first swap meet of the year. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for info


----------

